# jbl co2 proflora m500 setting up



## tovtm (19 Feb 2011)

hi recently brought a secon Hand jbl proflora m500 kit. went to connect the regulator to the bottle last night but although I've done the nut up as tight as I can by hand the regulator is still loose and loads of movement in it. I thought this is normal as it was tight so turned the bottle on and I heard a loud gushing noise and the regulator part popped forward slightly so i quickly turned it off. so I'm guessing it was all exscapping? is this normal for this model and just turn it on and it will self lock after that?


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2011)

Is there a seal fitted to the regulator?  There should be one that seals between the reg and the bottle.

You also need to use an appropriately sized spanner/wrench to tighten the regulator onto the bottle properly.  Hand tight is not tight enough.

I'm assuming the bottle is a refillable-type - 500g?


----------



## tovtm (19 Feb 2011)

yes that's the bottle however you can't get a spanner on the connection as it's like this (the round silver nut/tightening) 


 and this is a picture of the set up I have 

. any ideas?

tom


----------



## mdhardy01 (19 Feb 2011)

I had the same regs
1 you can use grip wrench to tighten the nut
2 there should be a washer on the piece of the regs that goes into the gas bottle if this is missing you can contact jbl to find out where to get a replacement 
Matt


----------

